# about ill-tempered?



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

we are having a discussion about what is a ill-tempered hedgehog.
maybe someone can define clearly what does it mean? thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I consider ill tempered to be one that will not come out of a quilly ball and huffs and carries on even when not being held. 

There are those that simply do not like to be handled and will throw fits when we try to cuddle them or handle them, but they are fine when left alone to run around. I don't consider them to be bad tempered, they just don't like to be handled.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

how about a hedgehog that just taken a dip from bath, the moment you carry him out of the water and bites you deeply. is it bad tempered?

that is the story of the owner


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know from my research that there are many hogs that just do not like the water, to the point if they are near the tub or sink when being filled up and hear the sound of the water, they will ball up. Of course when in water, they cannot ball up, so its possible the hedgehog was really scared and bit out of fear. My main question would be, how does the hedgehog act when not getting a bath.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

if that was the only time it bit, or the only circumstance that it bites, then I wouldn't call it an ill-tempered hedgie. I have a rescue that bites any chance he gets, but if I make sure he doesn't have access to skin then he's a real cuddler. I don't consider him ill-tempered, he just like the taste of fingers.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

i dont i have an idea if that is the only time it bites, because the topics started just told what happen, ill just update you guys


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I think there are more that are just misunderstood or have been mishandled so they have lost their trust in humans than there are truly ill-tempered hedgehogs. With the right handling and care often those that act "ill-tempered" will improve. Or you can avoid the "bad" things. 

I've had a couple of biters now that with the right handling and given time (and keeping skin away from their mouths), they eventually gave up biting. Sometimes you just have to avoid the thing that the hedgehog doesn't like that is causing them to bite. 

It can be a trial of your patience when dealing with an untrusting hedgehog.


----------



## mazelle (Oct 29, 2009)

hi guys.. the story that zero share to you all was mine...

i was giving a nice bath to this newly aquired hedgehog then suddenly he bite me even i'm avoiding his mouth... after that bath i give him time to relax for around 5hrs. i tried to handle him again now w/ a leather gloves(precautionary measure) but suddenly he gives a bite again to my gloves... he always do that when he was handled...

i dont think i mishandled him because i'm into hedgehog for 2yrs now and this one was the only one who give a marking bite at me...

do you think his considered as an i'll tempered one?...

thanks for a fast and reliable reply...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You are handling him with leather gloves? Chances are he is biting you because of the leather gloves. Leather has an odor to it that can cause them to become upset or to bite at it. Use a fleece blanket to pick up the hedgehogs. Also remember that acting scared of the hedgehog can also cause negative reactions too.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are just biters, I have one like that. I don't consider that to be ill-tempered it just may not like being held, or being in the bath.


----------



## mazelle (Oct 29, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> You are handling him with leather gloves? Chances are he is biting you because of the leather gloves. Leather has an odor to it that can cause them to become upset or to bite at it. Use a fleece blanket to pick up the hedgehogs. Also remember that acting scared of the hedgehog can also cause negative reactions too.


i just use the leather gloves as my precautionary measure but when he's biting you can see that he's in the full force even a leather gloves has no effect for his bite he's teeth pass trough luckily my fingers inside are not injured... even the food dish i'm using to feed him was no escape for his bite acts...


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

so it means that, you used the gloves after you have been bitten? as protection from the trauma of being bitten by that hedge?


----------



## mazelle (Oct 29, 2009)

Zerobyte said:


> so it means that, you used the gloves after you have been bitten? as protection from the trauma of being bitten by that hedge?


yup i use the leather gloves after that hedgehog bit me...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Give him something to eat as soon as you get him up. Perhaps he is hungry. Do not hand feed him though as sometimes than can make them associate fingers as always having food and can lead to nipping. 

In the years I have owned hedgehogs and with all the adults, babies, rescues and rehomes we've had, there's only been 2 that have bitten on purpose with intent to bite. Quillson did so because for a while, he required almost daily foot baths. Quillson did not like baths of any type so he sought out my fingers or any exposed skin to bit. Once we got the bath situation down to minimal baths, he quit biting me. Daisy went through a rough quilling and she became a biting monster and would rush out from her bed to try and bite us as we refilled her food and water. 

Most hedgehogs do not bite or if they do there is a reason. Using gloves usually makes it worse as they like the smell of leather so will bite at it. Try and figure out the reason for biting. Feed him as soon as you get him up. Does he have to go potty. I've had a couple that would nip if I was holding them when they had to go. Does he want down and you are trying to hold him? Try and figure out the reason for the biting.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Using leather gloves is not going to help. Gloves can be scary. Use a cloth blanket instead. You can still protect your hands, and blankets are less scary.

Like Nancy said, figure out why he is biting. I have had a couple that would chomp down and hold on and even grind their teeth. They meant for their bites to hurt. I could usually find a reason why or a sign that they are about to bite and could prevent it. For one he would begin to have a low vibration in his body just before he would bite. He was scared/upset. If I backed off, bite was prevented.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

anyway the problem here is, we live in the philippines and we don't know the complete lineage of our hedgehogs,


----------

